# Strap on harness to hook to cart



## hafpints (May 24, 2010)

I have a question about the straps that hold the harness in place on the cart. Does anyone know what those are called and where I can get them? I would greatly appreciate any info I am showing my gelding in driving for the first time at a show next weekend. I have shown in halter and jumping for the last 8 years so this is a first for me. Thanks


----------



## Sue_C. (May 24, 2010)

Traces attach the horse to the cart. You can order new harness parts at most miniature tack shops.


----------



## RhineStone (May 24, 2010)

hafpints said:


> I have a question about the straps that hold the harness in place on the cart. Does anyone know what those are called and where I can get them? I would greatly appreciate any info I am showing my gelding in driving for the first time at a show next weekend. I have shown in halter and jumping for the last 8 years so this is a first for me. Thanks


What have you been using to attach the cart to the horse?


----------



## hafpints (May 24, 2010)

I have been using the breechen(sp?) and the traces, but I know that there is something else usually in the front. Are they called shaft loops? Is that what gets wrapped in front of and behind the little loops that hold the shafts? I really appreciate the help I was told I also could just use shaft stops, which is fine, but may not work the best with metal shafts.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 25, 2010)

I think you're referring to the wrap straps. Shaft loops or "tugs" are the loops that the shafts sit in, traces are the part that goes from the breast collar to the singletree on the cart and are what the horse pulls from, and then there's the breeching or britchen which holds the shafts back when the horse slows down. You do need wrap straps or another sort of overgirth to prevent the shafts from flipping up- it is not safe to drive with only tug loops and a shaft stop as there is nothing holding the shafts down.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (May 25, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> You do need wrap straps or another sort of overgirth to prevent the shafts from flipping up- *it is not safe to drive with only tug loops and a shaft stop as there is nothing holding the shafts down.*


Leia's right. Picture you sitting in the cart, shafts go up in the air, and dump you right out the back of the cart!









Myrna


----------



## hafpints (May 26, 2010)

Thanks I just ordered some shaft straps from Ozark Mountain.


----------

